# Stop Me!!!!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Look what I found!
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/atd/4130839239.html

and
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/fuo/4180471411.html

Heidi


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh my

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Why would we stop you? We think you need them, and they need a home!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

go for it!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Why would we stop you? Then we might have to buy them!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Get the 401. That is a great price and it looks good on the outside. Only get the 27 if you want to put a lot of work into it.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Maura said:


> Get the 401. That is a great price and it looks good on the outside. Only get the 27 if you want to put a lot of work into it.


I was going to get the 27 more for decoration, but decided against it. The 401 is a bit of a drive and I was unable to make it over the weekend. When I talked to the lady yesterday she said I was the only one so far to show interest! I couldn't believe it, it is such a good price! Anyway Im supposed to go look at it Saturday. She said if anyone wants to come before then she will call me and see if I can make it out first.
Heidi


----------

